# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدرسه النشء الصالح في العين بلييز احدرو

## بنت الامارات1

بسالكم خواتي من بناتها في النشء الصالح وكيف التدريس عندهم وهل فيه تحفيظ قران وكيف اختلاط ولا منفصلين والروضه احسن ولا المدرسه والانجليزي بريطاني ولا ؟؟؟؟؟ سمحولي غثيتكم بكثره الاسئله بس بسجل بناتي فيها ومتردده تعبت من تغييير المدارس اتمنى تردوون علي

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## بنت الامارات1

اب اب

----------


## بنت سهيل

بدلي بنتش وحطيها في مدرسه الظفره او الصنوبر او ليوا او اور انكليش

----------


## بنت الامارات1

ليش اختي ما قلتلي شو ملاحظاتش على النشء الصالح

----------


## أم حوور

للرفع

----------


## aynawiah

فديتج انا حاطة عيالي في النشئ الصالح .. والصرااحة من الناحية الدينية واااايد اوكيه .. والانجليزي بعد بس حسب استيعاااب الياهل ..

ويعلمون الياهل الكتابه من ال KG1 ..


والله يوفق عيالج وين ما كانوا ...

----------


## الوظيحي

> بسالكم خواتي من بناتها في النشء الصالح وكيف التدريس عندهم وهل فيه تحفيظ قران وكيف اختلاط ولا منفصلين والروضه احسن ولا المدرسه والانجليزي بريطاني ولا ؟؟؟؟؟ سمحولي غثيتكم بكثره الاسئله بس بسجل بناتي فيها ومتردده تعبت من تغييير المدارس اتمنى تردوون علي



*التدريس عندهم نظام امريكي بس العربي و الدين و التربيه الوطنيه حكومي خاص 
عندهم تحفيظ قران و احاديث و ادعيه من الكي جي 1 حصه يوميا الصبح 
الروضه مختلط و من الصف الاول منفصلين كلن بقسمه 
استخيري و روحي شوفيها بنفسج و كلمي المديره و المعلمات اذا تبين و قرري بعدين انا انصحج بها عن تجربه و خبره و مقارنه بين الامارات الوطنيه و الظفره و الاتحاد ( على مستوى الاهل ) هيه تطلع الاحسن من حيث التعليم و التربيه*

----------


## بنت الامارات1

مشكوره الوظيحي والله انش ريحتيني جزاش الله خييييييير انا اهم شي عندي الدين والعربي الانجليزي مب كل شي في الدنيا بس بدا التسجيل عندهم ولا بعده تعتقدون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ريـــــــم

عيالي كانوا فيها 4 سنوات وكان مستواهم فاللغة العربية والتربية الإسلامية وايد أوكي  :Smile: 

أما باقي المواد .. أحس كان مستواهم عادي ..

بس نقلتهم مدرسة خاصة ثانية هالسنة ^_^

موفقة يا ربي  :Smile:

----------


## شيخة البنفسج

*
أنا اختي في المدرسه من الكي جي والحين هيه فالاعدادي

المدرسه زينه فاصلين البنات على الاولاد من الصف الاول .. 

مناهجهم أمريكيه قويه وقبل ايام حصلوا الاعتماد الامريكي يعني شهادة المدرسه معترف بها فالخارج

الدين عندهم قوي ...

السلبيات اللي احسها فالمدرسه .. ما يشددون على الطلاب >_<*

----------


## دلوعة حيل4

كيف تدريسهم في الأنجليزي مدرسة النشاء الصالح يعني ألي حاطة عيالها في المدرسة بدو عيالها يرمسون أنجليزي ولا لا الأن هذي النقطة وايد مهمة عندي.

----------


## دلوعة حيل4

رفع الموضوع

----------


## بنت الامارات1

جزاكم الله خيييييييييييير جميعا

----------


## بنت الامارات1

اب اب

----------


## هند سلطان

:12 (19):  للرفع  :12 (19):

----------


## مماتي

انا برايي ما تنفع ؟؟؟ والسبب كثرة الانشطة على حساب التعليم ... وكلمة الاهل فوق كل شيء ... مش مهم مصلحة الطالب ...إذا ما تبين واجبات اوكية ...وبعدين فيها اهمال فظيع علشان تتأكدي روحي المدرسة فجأة وشوفي الاهمال والاسستهتار والازعاج .... انا ما انصحج ... بس من ناحية القران بس تحفيظ بدون فهم بدون تدريس

----------


## الشمعدانة

ممممممممما نصح بها بتاتان لا اعتبرها مدرسة كلة يقولون انة عندنا تدريس بهذة الطريقة مثل الصف الي اسمة المنتسوري اسم على الفاضي الصف مسكر بس اسم انة كذا وغالية على الفاضي

----------


## بنت الامارات1

يعني ما تنصحووووووني فيها وانا قلت خلاص بحط بناتي فيها

----------


## دلوعة حيل4

والله محد يعرف حد أذم وحد يمدح أنا كنت ناوية أحط ولدي في النشاء الصالح :Sob7an:

----------


## ظبيووه

والله المدرسه من واقع خبره ,,,,,,زينه واحسن عن وايد مدارس ,,,,اما العيال يرمسون انجليزى بيرمسون مع الايام يعنى ما اشوفها نقطه مهمه فى نظرى ,,,,,,عندهم القران ممتاز اذا قارنتيه مع مدارس ثانيه,,,,,,,الاداره متعاونه وتسمعج ,,,,,,,,المدرسين ,,,,,,على حسب يعنى متفاوتين حد زين وحد ما شافه,,,,يعنى انتى وحظج,,,,,,مبنى المدرسه عادى وتفتقر الى الملعب الرياضى والى السويمنج بول ,,,,,,ما عندهم نشاطات رياضيه بعد المدرسه حق الاولاد,,,مثل باقى المدارس ,,,,اسعارها مقبوله ومثل ليوا والظفره,,,,,فيها المدرسه خصله مب حلوه,,,مش قادرين يضبطون المدرسين,,,يعنى عادى المدرسه يكفخ ولدج على راسه ولا يدحه على ظهره يعنى هذا الموضوع عادى وشبه يومى ,,,,عادى المدرسه ادح بنتج وتقرصها ,,,,كله وارد عندهم,,,,,,يحاولون يضبطونه بس بعد مافى فايده تبين راى مستحيل تحصلين مدرسه ترضى طموحج,,,,,انا اشوف انج تروحين المدرسه وتقابلين الاداره وتقوليلهم على اللى سمعتيه وصلى استخاره وان شاء الله بتحصلين الجواب اللى تبينه

----------


## دلوعة حيل4

مشكورة أختي ظبيوه على الرد أنتي حاطة عيالج في هذي المدرسة وكيف تأسيسهم أنا ولدي بحطة صف أول ومترددة

----------


## بنت الامارات1

يزاكن الله خير خواتي على الردود

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

اب اب اب

----------


## أم شادن

أغلب المدارس الخاصه عندهم مشاكل للآسف الشديد كل مدرسه همها الربح المادى فقط ....وما تصدقين الشعارات الى يكتبونها ( رؤيتنا....أهدافنا....همنا.....الى آخره من الكلام الفاضى).
صلى استخاره و ان شاء الله ربى ينور طريقنا و طريقهم....

----------


## طفله الورد

مدرسة مميزة في كل شي .. ما عدا الانجليزي عادي
اللغة العربية والدين والانشطة .. مميزه من كل النواحي .. ما يقصرون
يس عندي ملاحظة ع الانجليزي .. عندهم عادي ..
هذا من واقع التجربة
بس في اختلاط في الصف الأول ..باقي المراحل ما عندي علم بهم

----------


## ام حمد123

:Salam Allah: 
انا كنت حاطه وللدي عندهم 
الدراسه العربي عدهم زينه
بس الانكليزي ميح بشهاده المعلمه ولدي السباقه
فيه اختلاط عندهم

----------


## النجلاء

شوفي ها الرابط .. ان شاء الله بيفيدج

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=658908

----------


## ورفة

حبيت أشارك في الموضوع لان ربيعتي حاطة ولدها في النشئ الصالح
تمدح العربي والتحفيظ بس أما الباقي تعبان

----------


## ورفة

بصراحة تعجبني روضة الدانات الخاصة نظام وتأسيس

----------


## mariam2004

انا انصح بمدرسيه ليوا .................. اشوفها زينه عدي اعيال الحريم في الدوام كل وحده تمدحها لي... ما اعرف

----------


## mariam2004

ورفة.............زز وين هذه روضه الدانات.....

----------


## ورفة

روضة الدانات عند جمعية المرأة الظبيانية 
روحي وشوفي نظامهم وقت الدوام ووقت طلعتهقم 
حتى باصاتهم بالوقت

----------


## بنت الفلاسية

للرفع

----------


## النجلاء

مرحبا الغالية ... انا رديت لموضوعج عقب ما شفت النتيجة في بنتي

اللهم لك الحمد ... ما تندمت اني حطيتها في مدرسة النشء الصالح .. و صدق انها اسم على مسمى .. مش مدح فيها لكن من التغيرات الي لاحظتها على بنتي

هي في كي جي 1 منتسوري ... الحمدلله تعرف الالوان و الارقام و الاشكال و الحروف و ايام الاسبوع و مسميات بعض الاشياء بالعربي و بالانجليزي كتابة و شفوي .. من غير تحفيظ القران ( تبارك الرحمن حفظوهم من النبأ لين الفجر ) .. و الي في سنها يا دوب الفاتحه و قصار السور ... طبعا هي تاخذ قصار السور مع مدرسة العربي 

غير الانشطة المفيدة ... ايام للالوان .. مثلا يوم اللون الاخضر يلبسون كل الكي جي اخضر و يحضرون معاهم شي لونه اخضر .. ( و طبعا كل ها الامور اختياريه مب اجباريه و هدفها تعليم الطفل )

عقب ما خلصو الالوان .. سوو يوم الصداقة .. يوم البيئة .. يوم الام .. يوم المدرسة .. يوم النظافة 

البنت توصل البيت تقلد مدرستها و ترمس انجليزي شراتها ! ما شاء الله 

و صراحه انها اهم شي عندي القرآن ..( و اخلاقيات القرأن .. قامت البنت تعلم اختها انه لازم ما يزعلون امهم ! لان الله بيزعل منهم !! .. يوم سالتها من قالج ( تحسبت بنت عمها ) .. قالت معلمة القرآن خبرتنا ..

بالنسبة للانجليزي ( في نظري مهارة لغوية ) يكتسبها الشخص مع الوقت و الخبرات 


و الله يوفق الجميع يا رب

----------


## يمنات

السموحه
 
يمنع رفع المواضيع القديمه

----------

